# Beweislast für Anrufe



## Der Jurist (26 April 2007)

Das LG Augsburg hat die Rechtsprechung zur Beweislast bei Anrufen eindrucksvoll fortgesetzt.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88933


----------



## Der Jurist (26 April 2007)

*AW: Beweislast für Anrufe*

Das Urteil


----------



## sascha (26 April 2007)

*AW: Beweislast für Anrufe*

Mein Augsburger Landgericht halt


----------

